# Favorite non-tomato pasta



## rlc912 (Sep 12, 2006)

i watched malto mario make a delicious looking artichoke pasta today.  i have a favorite pepper/parmesan/evoo and garlic pasta i make.  what are some of your favorite warm pasta dishes that don't contain tomato?


----------



## Seven S (Sep 12, 2006)

aglio, olio e peperoncini (garlic, olive oil, red pepper flakes)

carbonara

funghi e tartufo (mushrooms and truffles)

vongole e limone (white wine, clams, lemon)

tonno, rucola e limone (tuna, arugula and lemon)

gamberi e finocchio (shrimp and fennel)

i could go on for days...


----------



## rlc912 (Sep 12, 2006)

tell me about the vongole e limone


----------



## pdswife (Sep 12, 2006)

I love pasta with white sauce and clams. LOTS of clams.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 12, 2006)

i take some white wine in a pan, and when it reaches a boil, throw a couple of whole garlic cloves, throw some fresh clams in their shells and cover for 5 mins till they open... once they open uncover, squeeze a bit of lemon, and throw in some of the yellow peel (white part is bitter) and add a substantial amount of extravirgin olive oil, shake the pan so that the white wine, clam juice and lemoon juice emulsify into the olive oil and create a melted-butter consistency... then add your pasta, i choose spaghetti, you can use linguini that hve been cooked al dente.... most pastas cook in around 10 minutes, your whole sauce can be made in the time it takes to cook the pasta... toss with some fresh chopped parsley and serve


----------



## rlc912 (Sep 12, 2006)

sounds great, i think i'll have to try it.


----------



## Claire (Sep 14, 2006)

Carbonara (a sort of spaghetti or linguini with bacon and eggs, to over-simplify)
Linguini with clam sauce (and while it is called white, it is actually more green!)


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 14, 2006)

Vodka cream sauce.  
Gorgonzola and paper thin slices of parma ham or prosciutto.
Garlic, olive oil, pepper flakes, parsley  (plus shrimp or mushroom or scallops).
Vongole and white wine.


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 14, 2006)

seafood pasta for me...


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 14, 2006)

My favorite pastas are _only_ hot dishes, as I really dislike "pasta salad."  So, that said, I like all manner of veggies with pasta...  alone and in various combinations, and also seafood, especially clams with white wine sauce, and penne with broccoli and chicken.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2006)

There are so many ways to enjoy pasta without tomatoes or tomato based sauces.
I also love carbonara and aglio, olio & peperoncino which have been mentioned already.
Some other examples are 
-wild mushroom in creamy sauce, using either cooking cream or sour cream, with lots of flat leaved parsley.
-Pesto genovese
-pizzoccheri (hearty short tagliatele made with buckwheat, tossed with plenty of melting cheese, garlic butter and your choice of vegetables)
-quattro formaggi
-gamberetti(prawns) tossed in garlic butter, saffran and flat leaved parsley
-tossed and sauted with fresh asparagus and bacon, topped with aged pecorino
-cream of roasted pepper 
-cream of roasted aubergene
-cream of artichoke


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 14, 2006)

> -pizzoccheri (hearty short tagliatele made with buckwheat, tossed with plenty of melting cheese, garlic butter and your choice of vegetables)


yummmmmmmmm, Ur!  Thanks for peaking my memory!  I think that's what's for dinner tonight.  I love pizzoccheri!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, I adore pizzoccheri, too!!  I introduced the recipe earlier here, and I got the impression from the responses that the correct pasta is really hard to find outside Italy, or even buckwheat flour to make the pasta yourself!!  Do you make it from scratch, or you can find the pasta in your area?


----------



## college_cook (Sep 14, 2006)

penne with peppers, garlic and italian sausage, and a sprinkle of red pepper flakes


----------



## Run_Out (Sep 14, 2006)

Basil Pesto with pasta... My wifes favorite...


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 14, 2006)

Chicken and artichokes in white wine with parmesean, lots of garlic and cream sauce.  Scampi style shrimp with lots of garlic and lemon on fettucini.


----------



## luvs (Sep 14, 2006)

what 'bout truffleoil with angelhair?


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 14, 2006)

Would you believe I made Basil Pesto for the very first time last week?  Why didn't y'all tell me it was so good?  You do have my phone number don't you?  You don't?  Oh


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 14, 2006)

White Clam Sauce
Alfredo Sauce
Extra-Virgin Olive Oil, garlic, & Crushed Red Pepper Flakes
Extra-Virgin Olive Oil, garlic, shrimp, & broccoli raab
Extra-Virgin Olive Oil, garlic, turkey Italian sausage, & broccoli raab
Mixed Seafood (calamari, cuttlefish, mussels, shrimp, clams) with garlic & olive oil or cream sauce


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm going with death on a plate (the Alfredo).  In a feeble gesture to health, I would toss a few peas in and some shrimp or chicken for protein.

seriously, the other alternatives mentioned above sound very nice.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear someone else doesn't like cold pasta salad.  My DH likes pasta with just butter and garlic.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 14, 2006)

I just love broccoli, whole garlic, a little hot peperoncini, a little salt, olive oil, a dash of water. Cover the lid, and cook the broccoli down until it falls apart, about 20-25 minutes. Squash it a little to break up the garlic cloves, put it on _Penne_ , al dente, with parmesan and a little black pepper. Believe me on this - it's not "overcooked broccoli" - I'm the first to object to that - it's _divine!_
Then there's a really wierd one I picked up here in Caracas. It's called " Sausage and Mustard Sauce" . For 2 people, you need: 
1 large bell pepper, grilled to remove skin, julienned
1 small onion, julienned
1 tbsp white wine vinegar
2 tbsps Olive oil or corn oil 
2 tsps dry English mustard
1 tbsp melted butter
2 good quality "wieners"  - a German deli would be a good source! - sliced into rounds

Fry the sausage gently in the butter. Set aside.
Mix the pepper with the onion. Set aside.
Mix the mustard with the oil and vinegar. 
Cook Linguini or fettucini al dente. Drain, add all the ingredients to the hot pasta pot, mix quickly with the pasta and serve. 

(Courtesy of Victor Arroyo).


----------



## jkath (Sep 14, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> ....
> -cream of artichoke


 

and your recipe would be.............?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> and your recipe would be.............?


 
sorry I couldn't answer you sooner!! well better late than never, so here u go!!... 
Firstly, cook the artichokes as usual... you can either steam, pressure cook or bake them, important thing is cook them fully.

Then the next procedure is to use.. um, I am not sure how this tool is called






 (it is called "passaverdure" in italian...)

it is used to mash the vegetables into puree, eliminating any unsmooth objects, like pits or hard skins. You put the vegetables at the bottom, rotate the handle, then the vegs will be pressed and pass through the holes on the bottom. I believe it is also used abroad especially to make tomato purees etc. Put the artichoke petals here and process it, so you can eliminate the tough parts.
Put the "mashed" artichoke flesh into a handheld mixer or blender, add some cooking cream (25% milkfat), roasted garlic, grated lemon zest and salt and white pepper, blend the whole thing well.
Play around with the seasoning parts (garlic, lemon zest etc.) to your liking, adding just little by little. 
Toss this delightful mixture with your choice of pasta (personally I like either fusilli, farfalle or penne with this particular condiment...).
It is a bit troublesome processing the artichokes but it is soooo delicious you will be truly rewarded for your effort at the end!! Give it a try when you get a chance!!


----------



## Seven S (Sep 16, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> sorry I couldn't answer you sooner!! well better late than never, so here u go!!...
> Firstly, cook the artichokes as usual... you can either steam, pressure cook or bake them, important thing is cook them fully.
> 
> Then the next procedure is to use.. um, I am not sure how this tool is called
> ...



in the states it is called a food mill...


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 16, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I adore pizzoccheri, too!!  I introduced the recipe earlier here, and I got the impression from the responses that the correct pasta is really hard to find outside Italy, or even buckwheat flour to make the pasta yourself!!  Do you make it from scratch, or you can find the pasta in your area?


I can get the brand Rustichella d'Abruzzo here in NY at Whole foods....   and there are LOTS of Italian pastas available all over this city, thankfully.  I can't eat the stuff that''s made of American wheat.


----------



## Nonni (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone!  I'm new here so hope I'm not intruding in the middle of a particular conversation, I just saw the heading and thought I'd jump in with "my" favorite way to have Pasta/non-tomato.
It's just so simple but we love it.  We're fairly health conscious, but won't sacrifice our flavor so that makes cooking for me a LOT of fun!
I saute Rainbow Swiss Chard, Red Bell Pepper, Italian Sausage and fresh garlic and red pepper flakes in extra-virgin olive oil.  (Swiss Chard goes in last, just laying over top of other ingredients with lid to basically steam a minute, then up on a higher heat to saute as the final step.)
I plate my cooked Pasta (we use whole wheat), and top with the "sauce" above.  Grate fresh Parm cheese over top, and finish with fresh coarse ground black pepper.  (I use as much 'organic' ingredients as is possible.)
It's been great because we grew a TON of Swiss Chard in our garden this year and this has helped utilize it in a really flavorful way.
Thanks for lettin' me share!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2006)

And thank YOU for sharing the yummy sounding recipe!!  Mmmm, that sounds real good!!   See, never feel shy about sharing your recipes, idea, or even a silly joke, we are like "Number 5" from the film Short Circuit... Input!! Input!!  More input!!


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 20, 2006)

Pasta with Tuna Cilantro Cream

Penne Pasta
500ml heavy cream or white sauce
1-2 cans of tuna in water, drained
1/2-3/4 chopped white onion
Fresh cilantro
1 large or 2 small, chopped tomato

1. Saute onion in just a few drops of oil until tender.
2. Add cream and bring to a boil.
3. Bring down to a simmer and add tuna and cilantro. Use your best judgment on the cilantro it can be a little over bearing, but you can always add in more as you go. Just taste it as you go along and add as much as you like. Maybe start with 5 pinches.
4. Simmer for 5 minutes.
5. Turn sauce to down to just about low.
6. Start to cook pasta.
7. Now just about the time the pasta is done add the tomato to the pasta. A little salt and pepper to taste.
8. Strain pasta and add to sauce. Simmer together for a few minutes to let pasta absorb the flavors.

I sometimes add the tomatoes at the very end if I want them to keep their texture


----------

